# Боли в стопе после операции



## Ruy (21 Сен 2021)

Подскажите пожалуйста,  чем всё закончилось у Рыжки в 2017 году с проблемой болей В стопе (сжение, ломота, мурашки) в 2017 году. 
У меня аналогичная ситуация  (прооперировали 9.09.21 рецидивные грыжи) боли в стопе были до операции, через несколько дней после операции также появились (жжет, ломит, как будто надувается особенно к вечеру). Неерохирур говорит такое бывает редко, нужно время. Хотелось бы узнать какие пути решения, в каких направлениях двигаться? За ранее благодарю.


----------



## La murr (21 Сен 2021)

@Ruy, здравствуйте!
Вы можете написать пользователю @Рыжка личное сообщение и спросить у неё, чем всё закончилось.
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ruy (24 Сен 2021)

Добрый день подскажите,  что делать? Лег на операцию (рецидивная) по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи, симптомы боли (болела поясница, голень и болела стопа) болела стопа, жгучий болью и произошло онемение. Сделали операцию,  а боли в стопе, как не ушли, так стали ещё сильнее. Во первых стопу постоянно сковывает, она онемевшая, постоянно давит, ощущение ползующих мурашек, чувствительность слабая и постоянно постоянно болит. Сегодня 14 день после операции лучше не становится! Что это может быть? Есть ли этому решение? В каком направлении двигаться? На 9 день после операции сделали Мрт!


----------



## La murr (24 Сен 2021)

@Ruy, здравствуйте!
Покажите результаты МРТ, пожалуйста.


----------



## Ruy (24 Сен 2021)

Это до операции МРТ



Это после. На 9 день после операции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2021)

Ruy написал(а):


> Сегодня 14 день после операции лучше не становится! Что это может быть? Есть ли этому решение? В каком направлении двигаться? На 9 день после операции сделали Мрт!


Если все это было и до операции, то надо лечить год и только тогда окончательный результат.


----------



## Ruy (24 Сен 2021)

А причины какие? Я так понимаю грыжа сдавила корешок,  операция должна была освободить их. Или это не так? Или они восполены сильно? Год восстановления?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2021)

Так уже до операции было:


> симптомы боли (болела поясница, голень и болела стопа) болела стопа, жгучий болью и произошло онемение


После операции все должно восстановиться со скоростью 1-3 мм в день.


----------



## Ruy (24 Сен 2021)

Спасибо большое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2021)

Надо лечить, тогда быстрее.


----------



## AIR (24 Сен 2021)

Ruy написал(а):


> боли в стопе были до операции, через несколько дней после операции также появились (жжет, ломит, как будто надувается особенно к вечеру).


И такое бывает.... если имеется нарушение осанки и  туловище отклоняется от вертикальной оси,  то чтобы его удержать,  компенсаторно нагружаются мышцы голени и в какой-то мере стопы.



Ruy написал(а):


> Что это может быть?


Часто напряжённые мышцы голени сдавливают проходящие местно нервные веточки,  и к вечеру болят и затекают как сами мышцы, так и иннервируемые сдавленными нервным веточками участки стопы. 



Ruy написал(а):


> Есть ли этому решение?


А как же без этого 🤔



Ruy написал(а):


> В каком направлении двигаться?


В самом простом... на голени 2 критические зоны, вверху примерно на ширину ладони ниже колена и внизу примерно на ширину ладони выше сустава... потыкать и понажимать пальцами обычно передне-боковая поверхность.


----------



## Ruy (24 Сен 2021)

@AIR, спасибо


----------



## april2685 (24 Сен 2021)

@Ruy, мы с вами оперировались в один день. Скажите , у вас уже не болит спина?


----------



## Ruy (24 Сен 2021)

Спина не болит, нога прошла,  а вот стопа это не передать словами ...


----------



## La murr (24 Сен 2021)

@Ruy, у меня была нарушена чувствительность в стопе правой ноги.
Принимала нейромидин, делали в раннем послеоперационном периоде массаж ног (от стопы до бедра), прямо в стационаре.
Ощущение мурашек может говорить о возвращении чувствительности, онемение некоторое время сохраняется, если до операции был зажат корешок. 
Что рекомендует Ваш нейрохирург?
P.S. Времени прошло ещё очень мало для восстановления...


----------



## Ruy (24 Сен 2021)

Что он рекомендует?! Он вообще не понимает откуда боль, говорит онимение может быть, но боли не должно быть после операции.  Выписал (перевел) в омр, сказал они лучше знают, как восстановить...


----------



## Александра1981 (24 Сен 2021)

@Ruy, у меня так было, помогает габапентин от этих ощущений. У @Рыжка все прошло, но спустя время. Она иногда появляется на форуме. У Вас ещё очень маленький срок после операции, у многих так бывает в этот период.


----------



## Ruy (8 Окт 2021)

@Александра1981, спасибо)

Ничего не пойму в отделение реабилитации уже 14 дней! Скажу, что сдвиги по стопе есть, боли меньше стали (по сравнению,  какие были) подвижность стопы возросла. Два дня назад появились боли в позвоночнике на уровне, где оперировали, сегодня боли уже сильнее (ни куда в ноги не отдает) перевернуться больно, вставать с кровати больно, т.е. момент, когда выпремляешься. Я грешу на лфк в среду перенапреглись, я так думаю! Просто было всё неплохо со стопой улучшения пошли, дело к выписке шло (Во вторник выписывают) тут на тебе поясница заболела. 10.10 будет месяц со дня операции. Что это может быть? Было ли у кого такое?



april2685 написал(а):


> @Ruy, мы с вами оперировались в один день. Скажите , у вас уже не болит спина?


У Вас прошла спина?


----------



## april2685 (8 Окт 2021)

Ruy написал(а):


> У Вас прошла спина?


Нет, на тот момент не прошла. Это был рецидив и 27.09 мне сделали вторую операцию.


----------



## Ruy (8 Окт 2021)

В смысле через 17 дней?


----------



## april2685 (8 Окт 2021)

Ruy написал(а):


> В смысле через 17 дней?


Да


----------



## Ruy (8 Окт 2021)

Офигеть🤦‍♂️а как так рано рецидив? И сейчас, как состояние?


----------



## april2685 (8 Окт 2021)

@Ruy, не знаю даже, почему он случился. Для меня это был шок.
Сейчас вроде полегче. Сегодня 12-й день, сняли швы.


----------



## Ruy (8 Окт 2021)

Ясно. Поправляйтесь.


----------



## april2685 (8 Окт 2021)

@Ruy, спасибо. И вы тоже 🌺🌺🌺


----------



## Ruy (9 Окт 2021)

Ничего не пойму в отделение реабилитации уже 14 дней! Скажу, что сдвиги по стопе есть, боли меньше стали (по сравнению, какие были) подвижность стопы возросла. Два дня назад появились боли в позвоночнике на уровне, где оперировали, сегодня боли уже сильнее (ни куда в ноги не отдает) перевернуться больно, вставать с кровати больно, т.е. момент, когда выпремляешься. Я грешу на ЛФК в среду перенапреглись, я так думаю! Просто было всё неплохо со стопой улучшения пошли, дело к выписке шло (во вторник выписывают) тут на тебе поясница заболела. 10.10 будет месяц со дня операции. Что это может быть? Было ли у кого такое?


----------



## La murr (9 Окт 2021)

@Ruy, что говорит Ваш врач?
У него есть возможность осмотреть Вас очно.


----------



## Ruy (10 Окт 2021)

Врач забыл про меня уже.

Боли в левой стороне, не прям сильные,  но простреливающие. В ногу не отдают. Может пройдет.


----------

